# Gardener/pool/landscaping



## highbury (May 9, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a gardener/landscaping company that covers the Palm to do some basic landscaping (new grass and basic sprinkler system) and ongoing upkeep. Also a pool company to maintain pool. Thanks.


----------

